# jet lag



## Encolpius

Helló, használtok (használnak) valamilyen magyar szót a "jet lag"-re, vagy csak azt mondjátok "dzsetleg"? Köszönöm. Enc.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia!
Nekem az időeltolódás rémlik.


----------



## Encolpius

Én a vele kapcsolatos fáradtságra gondolok.
jet lag = the feeling of being tired and slightly confused after a long plane journey, especially when there is a big difference in the time at the place you leave and that at the place you arrive in


----------



## Zsanna

Értem és igaz, hogy ez nem a jet lag fordítása, de szerintem csak ezzel kerülhető el a használata. (Pl. Az időeltolódással sikerült megbírkózni/nem jelentett gondot?) Persze sokan nem kerülik el...


----------

